# au moins / du moins



## Thomas1

Je voudrais demander quelq'un de m'expliquer la différence entre _au moins_ et _du moins_ (les exemples seraient très bienvenus )?

Merci par avance,
Thomas

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## zaby

Difficile question  Je vais essayer d'expliquer la différence :

"du moins" est utilisé pour introduire une restriction dans la phrase :
_Je vais pouvoir me payer une nouvelle voiture, du moins je l'espère._
_Il ne peut pas venir parce qu'il est malade, du moins c'est ce qu'il m'a dit. _
_Je vais enfin pouvoir me reposer, du moins pendant quelques jours._
Souvent dans le langage de tous les jours, on utilise "enfin" comme synonyme de "du moins" _(...enfin je l'espère, ...enfin c'est ce qu'il m'a dit, ... enfin pour quelques jours_)

"Au moins" = au minimum (dans un sens large, mais je ne sais pas mieux le définir)
_Avec cet argent je vais au moins pouvoir me payer une nouvelle voiture_
_Il aurait au moins pu trouver une meilleure excuse._
_Tu pourrais au moins dire bonjour !_
_Au moins, lui, il est honnête !_
_Tu as été le voir, au moins, pour t'excuser ?_


----------



## Thomas1

Merci pour votre réponse, Zaby. 

Une question complémentaire:

Pensez-vous que parfois ils seraient interchangeables ?
Par exemple ces phrases:
_Je vais enfin pouvoir me reposer, du moins pendant quelques jours._
_Avec cet argent je vais au moins pouvoir me payer une nouvelle voiture_

Ou je fais fausse route ?


Thomas


----------



## dnldnl

On m'a dit d'utiliser "au moins" si c'est aussi possible d'utiliser "seulement" et d'utiliser "du moins" dans tous les autres cas.


----------



## zaby

Thomas1 said:


> Pensez-vous que parfois ils seraient interchangeables ?
> Par exemple ces phrases:
> _Je vais enfin pouvoir me reposer, du moins pendant quelques jours._
> _Avec cet argent je vais au moins pouvoir me payer une nouvelle voiture_


Effectivement, parfois _du moins_ peut avoir le même sens que _au moins_
(pardon, ça ne m'était pas venu à l'esprit lorsque j'ai écrit le premier message).

Je vous suggère d'aller voir ce qu'en dit le Trésor de la Langue Française informatisé ("au moins" et "du moins" se trouvent dans le paragraphe I.B.2.)


----------



## LV4-26

Thomas1 said:


> Pensez-vous que parfois ils seraient interchangeables ?
> Par exemple ces phrases:
> _Je vais enfin pouvoir me reposer, du moins pendant quelques jours._
> _Avec cet argent je vais au moins pouvoir me payer une nouvelle voiture_


Tu aurais pu très bien utiliser le même exemple dans les deux cas
_(1) Je vais enfin pouvoir me reposer, *du* moins pendant quelques jours.
__(2) Je vais enfin pouvoir me reposer, *au* moins pendant quelques jours.

_Dans (1), la période de repos n'excédera pas quelques jours. Il s'agit, comme cela a été dit, d'une restriction. Mais d'une légère restriction : l'important reste que je vais pouvoir me reposer.

Dans (2), il est possible que la période de repos excède quelques jours. _Quelques jours_ est un minimum.

Cela dit, tu as raison de te poser la question. Dans ce cas précis, (1) et (2) sont très proches et pourraient être employées l'une pour l'autre par un locuteur un peu négligent (comme moi).

En revanche, quand _au moins_ précède un simple chiffre, elles ne sont pas interchangeables
Il y a au moins trois jours que je ne l'ai pas vu 
Il y a du moins trois jours que je ne l'ai pas vu


----------



## vincentLi

bonjour à tous!
est-ce que vous voyez des différences entre "du moins" et "au moins"?
c'est lesquelles?
ex: Du moins, il est en sécurité. Peut-on le remplacer par au moins?
ex: Il a au moins 5 enfants. Peut-on le remplacer par du moins?

merci!!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

_Du moins_ évoque une restriction alors qu'_au moins_ évoque un minimum.

Dans la première les deux sont possibles avec un sens légèrement différent.

Dans la seconde, seul au moins est possible.

Peut-être que les chose seraient plus claires avec :
Il a au moins 5 enfants, du moins c'est ce que je crois savoir.


----------



## Queen Rogue

Bonjour VincentLi,

Les deux expressions sont différentes, pourtant c'est vrai qu'il est difficile d'expliquer leur différences . Voilà pour t'aider:

_Du moins_ peut se remplacer par _en tout cas_, 
_Au moins _signifie égal ou supérieur : Il a _au moins_ 50 ans.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

En fait je crois que pour certaines phrases dont le sens d' "au moins" diffère de la notion d'égalité/supériorité, on peut se servir d'une petite astuce qu'on m'a apprise il y a qqs années, à savoir: remplacer* "au moins" *par *"heureusement"*

Par exemple:

Sa femme l'a quitté, mais au moins il a encore sa maison.
-> Sa femme l'a quitté, mais _heureusement _qu'il a encore sa maison

Alors tu te moques de moi ? D'accord, tu es en effet bien musclé, mais au moins moi je ne dois pas avoir recours aux stéroïdes !
-> mais _heureusement _que moi je ne dois pas avoir recours aux...

Elle est juive, au moins c'est que je pense
-> heureusement que c'est ce que je pense
Donc: "du moins, c'est que je pense"

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

L'astuce rappelée par Pure_Yvesil a l'air de bien fonctionner, mais peut-être est-elle plus efficace en pratiquant de cette manière :
Si _heureusement_ n'est pas possible, toujours _du moins_.
Dans tous les autres cas, préférer _au moins_, sauf si l'on est sûr de préférer _du moins_. 

Je n'ai évidemment pas en tête tous les usages possibles : je pense que l'astuce fonctionne... tant qu'un usage auquel on ne pensait pas ne nous démontre pas le contraire.


----------



## pipasfosforitas

Je voudrais savoir si on peut employer le norme:
*au moins+cifre*: il y au moins trente personnes ici
*du moins logique du discours* : il est muoillé... du moins je le pensais.
pour les differencier.

Cet examples sont-ils corrects?
Il gagne au moins dix mille euros par mois, il est le directeur de l'entreprise
Les voisins ont au moins cinq chats, il en sort de partout!
Je travaillerai toutes les vacances, au moins du 15 au 30 aout.
Walter a au moins cinq enfants.

Tous les locataires sont sympas, du moins ce que je connais
J'ai perdu mes lunettes, du moins je ne sais plus ou je es ai mises
C'est du moins ce qu'on m'a dit.

Je n'arrive pas a comprendre le difference.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Chimel

Oui, on peut utiliser cette règle comme une première aide et tes exemples sont corrects (celui avec les lunettes perdues est un peu curieux, mais ça va). Mais c'est tout de même un peu plus compliqué que ça.

On ne peut jamais remplacer _au moins _par _du moins _devant un chiffre, comme dans tes quatre premiers exemples, mais cela ne signifie pas pour autant que _au moins _s'utilise *seulement *avec des chiffres. Ainsi on peut très bien dire: "Tu as fait une erreur, mais au moins tu l'as reconnu, c'est honnête de ta part". Le sens est ici: "Tu l'as reconnu, c'est déjà ça, c'est un minimum" alors que _du moins _introduit une réserve, une limite, comme dans tes trois exemples.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord, mais seulement si on remplace « chiffre » par « nombre »…  D'ailleurs, même si _au moins_ désigne le minimum d'une certaine quantité, il n'y a pas nécessairement de nombre. Par exemple : _Il gagne au moins autant d'argent que moi_.

Quant à _du moins_, il introduit toujours une *opposition*, une *concession*. Il peut aussi se mettre en corrélation avec _sinon_. Par exemple : _C'est une question sinon grave, du moins sérieuse_.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

_Je raccroche. Très bien ! Je n’ai pas réussi à lui tirer les vers du nez mais, du moins (au moins), je suis libre. _

*au moins*    La phrase veut dire que je n'ai pas obtenu une réponse mais, pour le moins, je ne dois plus lui parler.

*du moins*    Je n'ai pas de réponse — c'est dommage —, cependant, je suis libre.

Est-ce correct ?

Merci


----------



## JClaudeK

Il n'y a que *"au moins" *qui convienne dans ce contexte.

Pour pouvoir employer "du moins" (_qui sert à restreindre_ ce qui précède), il faudrait changer la phrase:

_Je raccroche. Très bien ! Je n’ai pas réussi à lui tirer les vers du nez, du moins aucune information importante.  _




> d) Du moins − [Dans un système oppositionnel ..... sert à restreindre une assertion] Il nous fallut, du moins pour quelques temps, renoncer au spectacle dont on nous avait flattés_._


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci beaucoup, JClaudeK. Je pensais que « du moins » signifie aussi « cependant ». Regardez, par exemple, ces phrases

_S’ils ont reçu des menaces, *du moins* ne sont-ils pas en danger.    _La source

_S'il a tous ces torts mystérieux, existe-t-il, *du moins*, quelqu'un qui ne les ait pas?     _d) La source


----------



## JClaudeK

La clé est sans doute là:


> Le tour *au moins* tend à l’emporter dans le langage courant sur *du moins*.
> [...] Ils marquent tous deux une restriction, mais _du moins_ la marque de façon plus nette.
> [...] *Du moins* s’emploie surtout en tête de proposition.



Voir aussi les exemples ici:
_La religiosité, soit au lieu de la réalité l'apparence, remplace donc la religion au Morvan, *du moins* d'après quelques écrivains.
J'ai juré à ma mère, brisée par vous, de vous tuer. Sinon de ma propre main, *du moins* par celle de l'homme que j'aime !
Les lettres demeurèrent donc dans la famille, destinées à être sinon détruites, *du moins* à tout jamais impubliées.
Ces deux édifices [....]  ont été bâtis à la fin du XIVe siècle sinon par la même personne, *du moins* par la même famille._


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Danielle demande à Nadia de participer à son projet :

_À regret, je tape sa main en signe d'accord. Comment Danielle peut-elle croire à de telles inepties ? Mais, *du moins*, ce projet a l'air d'être moins compliqué que le premier._

Je pense que _du moins _est correct ici, mais quelqu'un m'a dit qu'il fallait écrire _au moins_.

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont à mon avis possibles dans ce contexte, encore que _mais_ soit redondant avec _du moins_.


----------



## lav92

Après avoir analysé plusieurs exemples d’utilisation de « du moins » et « au moins », j’ai essayé d’en déduire une règle plus ou moins englobante que je mets ci-dessous. Question aux natifs : suis-je correct dans mes raisonnements ?

*Du moins :

*Sert à apporter une correction, une nuance ou une restriction à une affirmation.*

Exemples :
1) Les gens sont contents, du moins ceux avec qui j’ai parlé.
2) Personne ne veut me croire ici. Peut-être que toi, du moins, tu me feras confiance ?
3) Je viens de faire un examen et je l’ai réussi, du moins, je l’espère.

*Au moins :

*Sert à désigner le minimum d’une certaine quantité. Et cette quantité peut probablement être supérieure à ce minimum en réalité.*

Exemples :
1) il a au moins 100 euros (il peut en avoir plus en réalité).

**A l’impératif ou pour faire une suggestion.*

Exemples :
1) Lisez-le au moins avant de le critiquer.
2) J’aimerais au moins connaître son opinion.
3) Vous pourriez au moins essayer.

**Est utilisé pour indiquer une quantité minimum « au moins 5 ». Ou bien encore pour mettre en relief quelque chose de positif « au moins il n’est pas malade », « au moins il a ses enfants avec lui ». *

Exemples :
1) Mon voisin est paralysé depuis 3 ans. Mais bon, au moins, il a ses 2 enfants qui habitent avec lui. Et heureusement qu'ils sont là.
2) À cause du Covid on n'a pas pu voyager cette année. Mais bon, on n'est pas tombés malades, au moins.

** Souvent « au moins » peut être utilisé à la place de « du moins » en français parlé mais c’est moins élégant :*

Exemples :
1) « Les gens sont contents. Au moins/du moins ceux avec qui j’ai parlé ».


----------



## Chimel

lav92 said:


> Question aux natifs : suis-je correct dans mes raisonnements ?



Oui, ça me semble correct.


----------



## lav92

Chimel said:


> Oui, ça me semble correct.



Merci, c'est très encourageant pour moi 

Par contre, si ce que j'ai écrit ci-dessus est vrai, j'aimerais bien tirer au clair les exemples suivants et savoir si au moins une des 3 phrases est correcte:

1) il a du moins 100 euros.
2) il manque de beaucoup de choses. Mais bon, du moins, il a 100 euros.
3) Il manque de beaucoup de choses. Du moins, a-t-il 100 euros.

*Moi, je les vois toutes comme incorrectes car* :

dans la phrase 1) il n'y pas d'antécédent auquel "du moins" pourrait nous renvoyer.

dans les phrases 2) et 3) la nuance qu'on apporte avec "du moins" me semble bizarre car pour moi il ne s'agit pas de restriction ici. Le fait d'évoquer 100 euros est au contraire quelque chose de positif ici qui n'a pas l'air de limiter le groupe de "manquer de beaucoup de choses" à "avoir 100 euros". Cela me semblerait trop bizarre de mettre en parallèle "manquer" et "avoir" qui ne sont pas complémentaires, alors que "du moins" devrait servir justement à mettre en parallèle deux éléments cohérents (p.ex. : Les gens sont contents, du moins ceux avec qui j’ai parlé. - ici les deux éléments c'est ''les gens")

Donc, dans tous ces trois exemples, j'aurais préféré de mettre "au moins" ou de reformuler les phrases comme suit :

1) il a au moins 100 euros
2) il manque de beaucoup de choses mais il a au moins 100 euros.
3) il manque de beaucoup de choses mais il a 100 euros au moins.

Suis-je correct dans me raisonnements ?


----------



## Maître Capello

lav92 said:


> dans la phrase 1) il n'y pas d'antécédent auquel "du moins" pourrait nous renvoyer.






lav92 said:


> dans les phrases 2) et 3) la nuance qu'on apporte avec "du moins" me semble bizarre car pour moi il ne s'agit pas de restriction ici.


Dans la troisième phrase, on ne voit en effet pas bien où serait la concession (plutôt que la restriction).
Dans la deuxième phrase, le problème principal est que _du moins_ serait redondant avec _mais_ comme déjà dit plus haut.

Pour la reformulation avec _au moins_, il faut le mettre au bon endroit :

_Il manque de beaucoup de choses, mais *au moins* il a 100 euros_.

Si vous dites _Il a *au moins* 100 euros_ ou _Il a 100 euros *au moins*_, cela signifie qu'il a plus que 100 euros, qu'il a 100 euros au minimum.

P.S.: Il faut dire _Ai-je raison ?_ ou _Mes raisonnements sont-ils corrects ?_, mais pas _Suis-je correct ?_


----------



## claudine li

Bonjour à tous !
J'ai lu une pharse : Le but est de tenir un journla de bord, retraçant, en partie du moins, mes tribulations. Mon blog est une connexion permanente avec mon cercle de connaissance française. Ici, est-ce que "en partie du moins" signifie "au moins " ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Bezoard

Dans "en partie du moins", les mots les plus importants sont "en partie". "Du moins" signifie ici qu'on ne racontera peut-être pas toutes les tribulations mais quand même une partie d'entre elles.
La distinction entre "au moins" et "du moins" n'est pas toujours facile à  faire et à  expliquer.
Search results for query: Du moins au moins


----------

